# CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???



## Black_PC (26. Februar 2010)

*CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

Servus,

wollte mal wissen ob man z.B. einen  Prolimatech Megahalemshttp://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Prolimatech-Megahalems-CPU-Cooler-RevB::11782.html

auch ohne Lüfter nehmen kann zum kühlen ob die Kühlleistung, dann noch reicht und eig macht der doch gar keinen Lärm mehr oder liege ich da falsch ???

mfg Black_PC


----------



## KingBeike (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler*

Es kommt ganz auf den Prozessor an den du verwendest. Also welchen benutzt du denn? Betreibst du OC? Außerdem ist ein guter Luftstrom durchs Gehäuse wichtig bei passiven Kühlern.

Bei einem hochgetaktetem Dual oder Quadcore wird das denke ich nicht reichen. Außer du hast ein paar sehr starke Gehäuselüfter.

Und ja, ohne Lüfter ist zumindest der CPU Kühler lautlos.


----------



## AdeE (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

Tag,

von  welcher CPU reden wir? Ist das Gehäuse gut belüftet?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

Ja, das geht.
Du brauchst dafür aber einen Prozessor, der nur wenig Abwärme produziert. Ein Gehäuse- oder Netzteillüfter sollte die Luft aus Richtung Megahalems aus dem Gehäuse heraus ziehen, so gibt es am CPU-Kühler immer noch einen Luftstrom. Eine voll passive Kühlung (ganz ohne Lüfter) ist mit fast gar keiner CPU möglich, weil die Abwärme fast immer so hoch ist, dass mindestens ein kleiner Luftstrom erforderlich ist.
Du kannst auch einen Lüfter an eine Lüftersteuerung hängen und wenn du ihn nicht brauchst ausschalten.


----------



## Black_PC (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

Also im moment noch einen Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 mit Standardtakt ist halt ein Aldi-PC  und da sind keine Gehäuselüfter drin, aber ich hab den Rechner offen stehen, da ich das gEfühl hatte, dass er zu warm wird.

OCen mach ich im Mom net, aber mach es vllt demnächst noch.
Und ich will mir demnächst nen neuen PC holen den hier

Prozessor
AMD Phenom II X4 955 (C3) Black Edition
AMD Phenom II X4 955 (C3) Black Edition, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (HDZ955FBGMBOX) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online
130,00 €

Mainboard
Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3
Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3, 770 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online
70,00 €

Grafikkarte
MSI R5770 Hawk
MSI R5770 Hawk, Radeon HD 5770, 1024MB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.1 (V214-021R) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online
155,00 €

Arbeitsspeicher
G.Skill RipJaws 4GB CL7-7-7-21 (DDR3-1333)
G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-21 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online
90,00 €

Festplatte
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online
65,00 €

Gehäuse
Xigmatek Midgard
Xigmatek Midgard (CPC-T55DB-U01) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online
60,00 €

Netzteil
be quiet Pure Power 530W ATX 2.3
be quiet Pure Power 530W ATX 2.3 (L7-530W/BN106) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online
50,00 €

Gehäuselüfter
be quiet Silent Wings USC 140mm
be quiet Silent Wings USC, 140x140x25, 1000rpm, 102.7m³/h, 16.5dB(A) (BL014) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online
14,00 €

Betriebssystem
Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit
Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (versch. Sprachen) (PC) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online
80,00 €

Gesamt
741,00 €


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

Deine Konfiguration sieht gut aus.
Den Prolimatech kannst du auch für den Phenom 2 hernehmen aber dann mit Lüfter(n)


----------



## Black_PC (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

Okay, also kann ich den dann auch passiv nehmen wenn ich etwas OCe oder muss ich den dann mit Lüftern betreiben


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

So einen starken Prozessor muss man auf jeden Fall mit Lüftern kühlen (wenn man nicht Wasser, DICE oder LN2 nimmt). Guck mal auf die TDP (Stromverbrauch/Abwärme unter Volllast).
Tipp: Du kannst die Kühlleistung mit einer hochwertigen Wärmeleitpaste verbessern. Dann musst du für die gleiche Kühlleistung die Lüfter weniger stark aufdrehen.
Mein Favorit: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Coollaboratory Liquid Pro Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste

Ich habe auf meinem Mega Shadow auch Liquid Pro, funktioniert super. Ein weiterer Vorteil gegenüber herkömmlicher WLP ist, dass man Liquid Pro sehr leicht auftragen kann.


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

Probiers einfach aus. 
Solange die Temperatur unter Prime Vollast unter ~80° bleibt, ist alles in Butter. Ab gut 130° brennt dir die CPU dann ab.


----------



## alm0st (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Mein Favorit: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Coollaboratory Liquid Pro Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste



Wenn dann schon die Liquid Ultra:

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra + Reinigungsset

@ Topic

Kauf einfach 1x Silent Wing mehr dazu und den schnallst du dann auf deinen Meghalems. Dann haste die wohl perfekte Konfig für deinen neuen Rechner


----------



## Black_PC (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Okay, also kann ich den dann auch passiv nehmen wenn ich etwas OCe oder muss ich den dann mit Lüftern betreiben



Das bezog sich auf den Intel Core 2 Duo E6750, den Phenom wollte ich auf jeden Fall mit Lüftern kühlen.

Und das mit der WLP hatte ich auch schon gehört gehabt


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

OK. Der E6750 hat eine TDP von 65W. Wenn die Gehäuselüfter stark genug und richtig positioniert sind, dürfte das klappen. Ansonsten hilft Undervolting.


----------



## darkycold (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Probiers einfach aus.
> Solange die Temperatur unter Prime Vollast unter ~80° bleibt, ist alles in Butter. Ab gut 130° brennt dir die CPU dann ab.



Ist etwas Pauschal....

Die Tcase Max Temp liegt bei 62C°

Also wirds nicht sehr schön sein, ihn länger bei 80 C° zu halten, falls ers überhaupt mitmacht.

MfG darkycold


----------



## coati (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

Ich denk mal er meint mit den ~80° die Kerntemperatur.

Tcase Max Temp bedeutet aber die maximale Temperatur des Heatspreaders.


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*



darkycold schrieb:


> Ist etwas Pauschal....
> 
> Die Tcase Max Temp liegt bei 62C°
> 
> ...



Das gibt nur AMD an. 
Abrauchen tut die CPU auch bei 62°C Heatsreader Temperatur noch nicht.

Übrigens arbeitet mein 4400+ schon seit 2 Jahren unter solchen Temperaturen, Fehler = 0


----------



## _hellgate_ (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

hallo 130° wär der sichere tot für den prozessor und 80° sind auch shcon ziemlich ungesund


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

Ich hatte eine CPU schon mal bei 84 °C, es gab keine Probleme.


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*



_hellgate_ schrieb:


> hallo 130° wär der sichere tot für den prozessor und 80° sind auch shcon ziemlich ungesund



Genauer lesen. 
Ich schrieb das ab 130° die CPU am abrauchen ist.... und nicht das Gegenteil.....


----------



## darkycold (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

Ich wollt damit nur mal zum Ausdruck bringen, dass es vielleicht ratsam ist, dann auch die Herstellerangaben zu nennen und nicht irgendwelche Temperaturen.

Kann gut sein, dass der eine oder der andere Prozessor das ohne Probleme weg steckt für kurze Zeit, aber vielleicht ist hier mal einer drunter, der das nicht so ohne weiteres verkraftet.

Ich weis nicht, wieviel ein 4400+ verträgt. Aber mit Sicherheit kann man einen dualcore nicht mit einem quadcore bezogen auf die Temps vergleichen.

MfG darkycold


----------



## Black_PC (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

Das Problem mit Undervolting ist, dann hat der doch auch weniger Leistung, außerdem ist das ja so ein Sch**** OEM-MB von daher weiss ich net ob das geht und wie ich, mein ich schon mal geschrieben habe, sind in dem Gehäuse keine Lüfter verbaut


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

Dann würde ich auf jeden Fall Lüfter auf den Megahalems/Mega Shadow setzen.
Bei Caseking gibt es ein paar sehr gute Boundles aus Megahalems/Mega Shadow und Lüftern. Ich hab das hier: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Mega Shadow "Overclocker Edition"
Ein Mega Shadow ohne Lüfter wäre zum Kaufzeitpunkt 5€ billiger gewesen. So habe ich 2 Xigmatek-Lüfter für je 2,50€ gekriegt.


----------



## Black_PC (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

Der hat aber keine AM3-Kompatibilität und das ist mir sehr wichtig, da ich ihn auch für den neuen PC nehmen will


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

Alles was auf AM2 oder AM2+ von Kühlern her passt, passt auch auf AM3. 
Also im Klartext AM2=AM2+=AM3 von den Kühlern her.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

Lüfter wären ratsam, aber wenn du nicht vor hast, die CPU stark zu übertakten, dann reicht der auch ohne Lüfter - einen stetigen Luftstrom durchs Gehäuse vorrausgesetzt. Wenn es unbedingt passiv sein muss, würde ich dir noch empfehlen, die CPU bis ans Limit zu Undervolten. Andererseits hast du das Midgard-Gehäuse, dass standardmäßig mit den sehr lauten Xigmatek-Lüftern ausgestattet ist... Selbst wenn du nun keinen Lüfter auf den CPU-Kühler montierst, ist der Rest immer noch laut genug - (semi-)passiv-Betrieb lohnt also nur, wenn du konsequent für Stille im Rechner sorgst 

Ich hab mein System testweise ohne Lüfter auf meinem Megahalems laufen lassen - alles kein Problem. Die Temps halten sich in Grenzen. Anstatt 29 °C mit Lüfter, sind es im (semi-)passiv-Betrieb 39 °C (Achtung Delta-Werte, d.h. zzgl. Umgebungs-Temp.).

Wenn du unbedingt ein (semi-)passives System haben möchtest, empfehle ich dir den Scythe Orochi, den Scythe Ninja Plus oder den Scythe Ninja 2. Deren Lamellenabstände sind viel größer, außerdem besitzen sie eine viel größere Oberfläche. Dadurch können sie die Abwärme effektiver abgeben.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Der hat aber keine AM3-Kompatibilität


Doch. Ich habe ein AM3-System mit Mega Shadow, funktioniert bestens. Du musst zwar noch ein Retention Kit kaufen, aber daran sollte es nicht scheitern.


----------



## NeroNobody (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Das Problem mit Undervolting ist, dann hat der doch auch weniger Leistung,



Solang du den Takt nicht runtersetzt bleibt die Leistung beim Undervolting gleich und die Cpu produziert weniger Abwärme.


----------



## schlappe89 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

Einen 6750 hatte ich in einem dem Midgard ähnlichen Gehäuse betrieben. Ich hatte hinten einen 120mm Revoltek (billig Lüfter auf silent ), vorne unten den selben und in der Front die Metallabdeckungen abgemacht. CPU Kühler war ein BTF95 komplett semi passiv und nie Probleme gehabt. Ohne Gehäuselüfter würde ich das jedoch nicht machen.
Mit dem Prolimatech kann man auch die 125W CPU semi passiv Kühlen, zumindest im Idle, noch besser wenn man ihn mit weniger Spannung/MHz laufen lässt.
Mit Prime + Ati Tool kannst du ganz einfach testen ob die CPU auch unter Vollast semi passiv läuft.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

Wenn man zu stark undervoltet, muss man die Taktrate aber herabsetzen, um einen stabilen Betrieb zu gewährleisten.
Um eine CPU völlig passiv zu kühlen (auch ohne Gehäuselüfter) ist bei fast allen Prozessoren extremes Undervolding erforderlich. Wenn man sich mit 200 MHz zufrieden gibt, hat man viel Undervolding-Potential, aber das bringt es nicht.
2 Xigmatek-Lüfter sind perfekt. Sie sehen gut aus, haben eine gute Leistung und sind ziemlich leise. Wer es noch leiser will, nimmt SilentWings USC, Noiseblocker oder Scythe Slip Stream mit niedriger Drehzahl.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Um eine CPU völlig passiv zu kühlen (auch ohne Gehäuselüfter) ist bei fast allen Prozessoren extremes Undervolding erforderlich. Wenn man sich mit 200 MHz zufrieden gibt, hat man viel Undervolding-Potential, aber das bringt es nicht.



Wo hast du diese Info her? Es kommt gänzlich nur auf die Verlustleistung der CPU an. Klar ist es logisch, dass man ein i7-860 kaum passiv kühlen kann, aber ein kleiner AMD 3-Kerner, oder ein i5-750 lässt sich relativ problemlos passiv kühlen. Es kommt nur auf das Gehäuse-Größe und die eingesetzten passiv-Kühlkörper an, aber es ist durchaus machbar. 



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> 2 Xigmatek-Lüfter sind perfekt. Sie sehen gut aus, haben eine gute Leistung und sind ziemlich leise.



Aussehen ist zweifelsohne Geschmackssache, aber das die Xigmateks leise sind... Nimms mir nicht übel, aber wenn du diese Lüfter als leise bezeichnest, musst du fast taub sein  Hör den mal in echt und vergleich die mal anderen in seiner Leistungsklasse. Bei gleicher Fördermenge sind viele andere um ein vielfaches leiser. Oder anders ausgedrückt: bei vergleichbarer Leistung sind die Xigmateks brüllend laut! Dazu kommt noch ein billiges Kugellager, das selbst bei gedrosselter Drehzahl deutliche Schleifgeräusche macht.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*



DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> Aussehen ist zweifelsohne Geschmackssache, aber das die Xigmateks leise sind... Nimms mir nicht übel, aber wenn du diese Lüfter als leise bezeichnest, musst du fast taub sein


Als ich noch den Boxed-Kühler hatte, war mein PC sehr laut. Mit den 2 Xigmateks ist er angenehm leise. Zumindest ich empfinde diese Lautstärke als angenehm.


----------



## riedochs (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Um eine CPU völlig passiv zu kühlen (auch ohne Gehäuselüfter) ist bei fast allen Prozessoren extremes Undervolding erforderlich.


 
Ist doch zu pauschal deine Antwort. Mein Xeon kommt auch bei 0.9V Vcore und 2x3Ghz mit passiver Kühlung aus. Im Sommer sind aber durchaus 85 Grad drin.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

Wenn man schon keine Gehäuselüfter hat, sollten es wenigstens großzügige Luftöffnungen sein, vor allem unten und oben.


----------



## riedochs (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

Habe ich auch nicht wirklich. Aber der Stacker STC01 ist auch groß genug.


----------



## schlappe89 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

85° ist für einen Server meiner Meinung nach viel zu viel. Ich würde keiner CPU mehr als 70° gönnen.
Bevor mir ne teure CPU abraucht lieber nen 10 Euro Lüfter auf 5 - 7V davor.


----------



## riedochs (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

Meine CPU hat selten unter 60 Grad und das seit 2 Jahren. Probleme? Bis heute keine.


----------



## tobi757 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

Pack nen SilentWings auf den Megahalems die Dinger sind superleise, haben aber sehr viel Luftdruck.. 
Habe selber ne Kombi aus MegaShadow und nem SilentWings und die kühlt super. 
Der SilentWings auf 1200RPM ist übrigens leiser, als die LianLi Lüfter aus dem K62 bei 480RPM


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

Gebe tobi757 recht. Der SilentWings ist gut.

be quiet Silent Wings USC, 120x120x25mm, 950-1500rpm, 85.5m³/h, 17dB(A) (BL013) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online

Sollte dir der SilentWings zu teuer sein, gibt es noch andere Alternativen, die sogar mehr Leistung und Qualität bieten, aber weniger kosten...

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL1 Rev. 3.0, 120x120x25mm, 1000rpm, 69m³/h, 13dB(A) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL2 Rev. 3.0, 120x120x25mm, 1500rpm, 98m³/h, 21dB(A) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online

Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 1200rpm, 116.4m³/h, 24dB(A) (SY1225SL12M) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online

Scythe S-FLEX 1200, 120x120x25mm, 1200rpm, 83m³/h, 20dB(A) (SFF21E) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online


----------



## ghostadmin (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> 85° ist für einen Server meiner Meinung nach viel zu viel. Ich würde keiner CPU mehr als 70° gönnen.
> Bevor mir ne teure CPU abraucht lieber nen 10 Euro Lüfter auf 5 - 7V davor.



Wie gesagt, wirklich abrauchen tun CPUs erst ab 120°+
Meistens bremsen sich die CPUs aber vorher aus oder das Board schaltet ab.


----------



## emperator (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

Da hier immer von abrauchen gesprochen wird, wenn ist in den letzten 3 Jahren denn schonmal ein CPU wegen Hitzeschaden abgeraucht? 
Alle modernen CPUs throtteln doch soweit, das sie nie in den Bereich von >120°C kommen.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

Habe mir den Utgard Gedähmmt geholt und dar zu den xigmatek balder , wollte es auch wiesen ob es ohne Lüfter geht war ganz okay mit Lüfter zum Start 20 °  ohne 30 ° es wurden dann weniger je nach dem welchen Lüfter und wie stark ich in laufen lies wen der von der rechten Seite voll rein bläst waren es 23-24  °  das aber nur beim surfen , spiele oder prime95 habe ich nicht aus probiert.


----------



## Black_PC (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

Also ich wollte es dann mal mit Undervolting probieren nur ist das Prob, das ich gar net weiss wie das geht. Kann da vllt mal einer nen Link zu nem  [How-To] oder so schicken ???


----------



## Hendrix !!! (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

bin zwar kein Experte aber das haut genau so hin wie OC nur andersherum 

welches MB hast du ?


----------



## Black_PC (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

Im mom noch das Board was beim Rechner drin war, war ein Aldi-PC


----------



## _hellgate_ (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Genauer lesen.
> Ich schrieb das ab 130° die CPU am abrauchen ist.... und nicht das Gegenteil.....


auch ab 100° ist die cpu am abrauchen


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

Nein, denn dann wäre mein alter Q9550 schon ca 20 mal gestorben, läuft aber wie am ersten Tag. Genau so wie meine AMD Dual Cores 4400+ und 4800+ jeweils Brisbanes. 

Bei 100° oder mehr fangen die CPUs erst mal an sich runterzutakten oder das Board schaltet ab. Wenn die CPU da schon so gut wie tot wäre, dann wären diese Schutzmechanismen ziemlich umsonst.

PS: Bevor jetzt wieder einer ankommt und rummeckert.. ich empfehle hier keinem eine CPU bei diesen Temperaturen zu betreiben.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

Warte auf einen mit Ahnung !


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Im mom noch das Board was beim Rechner drin war, war ein Aldi-PC


OEM-Mainboards, wie sie in den meisten Komplett-PCs (dazu gehört auch Aldi) stecken, haben ein abgespecktes BIOS. Da gibt es keine Overclocking-Optionen, man kann also auch nicht die Kernspannung senken.
Da hilft nur Software-OC/UV. Mit einer Software wie AMD OverDrive oder Gigabyte EasyTune kannst du Takt und Spannung einstellen.


----------



## Black_PC (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

Und welches Prog kann das bei AMD ???


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

Naja AMD OverDrive.^^


----------



## Black_PC (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

Sry meinte natürlich Intel, war mit den Gedanken grad net ganz beisammen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: CPU-Kühler, passiv nutzen ???*

Bei Intel muss man das Programm vom Mainboardhersteller verwenden.
Als ich noch ein Intel-System hatte, hatte ich ein Gigabyte-Mainboard, also hab ich Gigabyte EasyTune 5 genommen. Das ging ganz gut. Aber ich habe hauptsächlich im BIOS übertaktet. Mit der Kombination aus BIOS und OC-Software kann man weiter übertakteten. Erstmal im BIOS den höchsten Takt einstellen, bei dem er noch bootet, dann unter Windows noch weiter gehen.

Guck mal auf der Seite von deinem Mainboardhersteller, der bietet sicher ein entsprechendes Tool an. Und dann senke die Spannung.


----------

